# Civil service test time?



## Bostonftw

I know the civil service test is April 20th, 2013. But I've ran into a time situation with my work trip. What time is the test usually scheduled for in the morning? I have tried searching past test dates but couldn't find any information. I'll make the test for sure, just have to rearrange my schedule for that weekend.

Thanks for your time and responses.


----------



## USAF286

0800 I'm fairly sure. I live about 15 minutes away but I'm leaving about two hours to account for the Charlie Foxtrot I anticipate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

USAF286 said:


> 0800 I'm fairly sure. I live about 15 minutes away but I'm leaving about two hours to account for the Charlie Foxtrot I anticipate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not like it's 3 weeks away or anything, and we still don't have notices to appear.


----------



## CaptinFocker

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Not like it's 3 weeks away or anything, and we still don't have notices to appear.


so much this


----------



## JP1209PA

I posted this before... From the email after payment receipt was received.

"A Notice To Appear informing you of where and when to report to take the exam will be sent to this email address approximately 14 days before the exam date. Please be aware that your Internet Service Provider may block (and/or mark as SPAM) some of our emails. It is your responsibility to ensure that you have received this Notice, and to contact us if it is not received in the timeline given, at: (617) 878-9895; or [email protected]."


----------



## USAF286

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Not like it's 3 weeks away or anything, and we still don't have notices to appear.


Notice to appear? I'm not appearing anywhere, I'll fax my answer sheet in, save me on parking fees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

FYI to all the test takers....while you're standing in the line wrapped twice around the local high school, with 300lb whackers dressed in police sweatshirts and hats fore and aft talking about what PD's they might consider working for, I will be comfortably tucked away in my bed. 

Just kidding.....good luck to everyone, and remember to choose Transit as one of your choices. Big department, lots of turnover.


----------



## Code 3

Delta784 said:


> FYI to all the test takers....while you're standing in the line wrapped twice around the local high school, with 300lb whackers dressed in police sweatshirts and hats fore and aft talking about what PD's they might consider working for, I will be comfortably tucked away in my bed.
> 
> Just kidding.....good luck to everyone, and remember to choose Transit as one of your choices. Big department, lots of turnover.


Sleep well you lucky full timer haha.


----------



## Code 3

I'll check back when i get the notice. My guess is that we will get it in the mail 3 days prior to test.


----------



## USAF286

If I select transit does that take the spot of my residency spot from my hometown or just put it as choice number 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

USAF286 said:


> If I select transit does that take the spot of my residency spot from my hometown or just put it as choice number 2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard that they changed the way that preferences work, so I don't want to give you outdated/bad information.


----------



## Code 3

Bostonftw.... You putting down Beantown? I would if you live there. Applications are down for bpd more than ever. If not let me in and try somewhere else


----------



## JP1209PA

Considering the whole residency preferences/requirements... I'm pretty much up shits creek. I just moved to Boston area in July 2012, so I can't even claim a residency preference or credit. And BPD wonders why recruitment is low... Hmmm. Hopefully there is a way around this.


----------



## Code 3

JP1209PA said:


> Considering the whole residency preferences/requirements... I'm pretty much up shits creek. I just moved to Boston area in July 2012, so I can't even claim a residency preference or credit. And BPD wonders why recruitment is low... Hmmm. Hopefully there is a way around this.


 Spoke with a supervisor there last week, you don't NEED to live there to apply/checkoff boston like bpd site says. However, you are required to move there if hired. Keep in mind the resident list needs to be gone through first before you are considered.


----------



## Code 3

They made typos here as well. Says it_ *was *_given on the *30th*. No, it *will* be given on the _*20th.*_  http://www.bpdnews.com/about/career-opportunities/


----------



## JP1209PA

Code 3 said:


> Spoke with a supervisor there last week, you don't NEED to live there to apply/checkoff boston like bpd site says. However, you are required to move there if hired. Keep in mind the resident list needs to be gone through first before you are considered.


Ok... Currently living in Quincy. So I guess I will check off Quincy and Boston. Found this on the Mass.gov site:

"IF YOU ARE CLAIMING RESIDENCY IN A CITY OR TOWN, YOU MAY ONLY CHOOSE _THREE_ OTHER CITIES OR TOWNS.

IF YOU ARE *NOT* CLAIMING RESIDENCY IN ANY CITY OR TOWN, YOU MAY CHOOSE FOUR CITIES OR TOWNS. DO *NOT* FILL IN *ANY* NUMBERS OR MAKE *ANY* MARKS IN THE BLOCK FOR RESIDENCY PREFERENCE."
http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-...esidency-preference-claim-and-employment.html

So it seems I can claim 4 cities/towns. Now...What to choose for the other two?


----------



## Guest

Unless you're a resident and have been for at least one year prior to the test, picking a big city like Boston or Quincy is a waste of a pick.

Besides where you have residency, choose small, affluent communities that also hire permanent-intermittent officers. Residents of these types of towns generally aspire to something better than being a cop, so non-residents have a shot.

For one, Cohasset comes to mind.

List of CS PD's;

http://www.mass.gov/anf/docs/hrd/cs...lice-departments-covered-by-civil-service.doc


----------



## JP1209PA

Delta784 said:


> Unless you're a resident and have been for at least one year prior to the test, picking a big city like Boston or Quincy is a waste of a pick.
> 
> Besides where you have residency, choose small, affluent communities that also hire permanent-intermittent officers. Residents of these types of towns generally aspire to something better than being a cop, so non-residents have a shot.
> 
> For one, Cohasset comes to mind.


Thanks for the insight... I'm gonna do research on communities in my area that may be worthwhile (pay, pension, health insurance). I recently took the Great Bay test in NH (which was damn easy might I add), and I have Nashua PD test coming up as well. As many have stated before, MA is a difficult Commonwealth to break into LE. Hence why I've extended to NH.


----------



## Guest

JP1209PA said:


> Thanks for the insight... I'm gonna do research on communities in my area that may be worthwhile (pay, pension, health insurance). I recently took the Great Bay test in NH (which was damn easy might I add), and I have Nashua PD test coming up as well. As many have stated before, MA is a difficult Commonwealth to break into LE. Hence why I've extended to NH.


I added a link in my last post to a Word document from CS that lists all the PD's that are CS, if they have an age limit, and whether they hire permanent-intermittent officers.

If you really want to become a cop, don't rule out Florida and Southern California, they're always hiring. A member here (LACopper) is with LAPD and is very helpful towards people looking to go out west, as he did.


----------



## JP1209PA

Delta784 said:


> I added a link in my last post to a Word document from CS that lists all the PD's that are CS, if they have an age limit, and whether they hire permanent-intermittent officers.
> 
> If you really want to become a cop, don't rule out Florida and Southern California, they're always hiring. A member here (LACopper) is with LAPD and is very helpful towards people looking to go out west, as he did.


I have seen the list of civil/non civil service towns before... I am coming from PA where I worked in law enforcement for 7+ years. Worked for numerous PDs throughout that time. I am in Mass now because my fiance accepted a promotion within her company that triggered us to move here in Boston area. It definitely was a tough decision to walk away from a career in PA... Just trying to get into it here in Mass/NH/RI... But FL was definitely one state I've considered... They eat up Northern police officers, not to mention PA officers because of the extensive training.


----------



## Guest

JP1209PA said:


> I have seen the list of civil/non civil service towns before... I am coming from PA where I worked in law enforcement for 7+ years. Worked for numerous PDs throughout that time. I am in Mass now because my fiance accepted a promotion within her company that triggered us to move here in Boston area. It definitely was a tough decision to walk away from a career in PA... Just trying to get into it here in Mass/NH/RI... But FL was definitely one state I've considered... They eat up Northern police officers, not to mention PA officers because of the extensive training.


In that case, keep in mind the MA exemption process for people with out-of-state academies, which may save you from going to the academy again;

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/law-enforce-and-cj/law-enforce/mptc/lateral-transfers-and-exemptions/


----------



## JP1209PA

Delta784 said:


> In that case, keep in mind the MA exemption process for people with out-of-state academies, which may save you from going to the academy again;
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/eopss/law-enforce-and-cj/law-enforce/mptc/lateral-transfers-and-exemptions/


Been in contact with Marylou back in June 2012 just before moving here... I got a "No" on lateral transfer because my employment experience was PT. Although I worked for two departments and averaged well over 40+ hours a week. Irks me that part time experience is considered different from "full time"... It's the same job, and quite frankly... Most PT officers work much harder than FT officers. Might as well be re-trained in the Academy... So that's my story...


----------



## JP1209PA

....Still awaiting that email giving the test location and time...


----------



## Code 3

Same.


----------



## JP1209PA

Received an email that stated:

"Please be patient, as there are thousands of candidates to assign and notify. However, if you have not received a notice via email by April 16, please contact us right away."


----------



## niteowl1970

JP1209PA said:


> Received an email that stated:
> 
> "Please be patient, as there are thousands of candidates to assign and notify. However, if you have not received a notice via email by April 16, please contact us right away."


Please post more updates.


----------



## SinePari

USMCMP5811 said:


> Talking to a buddy of mine over their recently, rumor has it, a bunch of retirements are expected in the coming months and the Chief wants to have 30 in the next academy class. There is also talk of extending rail service times until 3am and even going 24/7 due to the up coming casinos so, they would have to hire more bodies for that


Don't forget about the upcoming merge with the MSP


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

USMCMP5811 said:


> Talking to a buddy of mine over their recently, rumor has it, a bunch of retirements are expected in the coming months and the Chief wants to have 30 in the next academy class. There is also talk of extending rail service times until 3am and even going 24/7 due to the up coming casinos so, they would have to hire more bodies for that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


All lies. They don't need anyone else. Make sure nobody puts it down as a choice.


----------



## Deuce

SinePari said:


> Don't forget about the upcoming merge with the MSP


Cheeky bastahd...


----------



## carodo

Funny, I still haven't received an email from hdd, but BPD sent me a letter to attend their meeting at RCC......WTF?

And I thought you could apply for only one dept that you have residency in and then your name goes on a state wide list with Macs. At least thats the way I understood it when they first came out with it.


----------



## Guest

carodo said:


> And I thought you could apply for only one dept that you have residency in and then your name goes on a state wide list with Macs. At least thats the way I understood it when they first came out with it.


Correct.


----------



## Code 3

USMCMP5811 said:


> Talking to a buddy of mine over their recently, rumor has it, a bunch of retirements are expected in the coming months and the Chief wants to have 30 in the next academy class. There is also talk of extending rail service times until 3am and even going 24/7 due to the up coming casinos so, they would have to hire more bodies for that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


Sweet! More drunks and fights = job security


----------



## JP1209PA

GMass said:


> Correct.





carodo said:


> Funny, I still haven't received an email from hdd, but BPD sent me a letter to attend their meeting at RCC......WTF?
> 
> And I thought you could apply for only one dept that you have residency in and then your name goes on a state wide list with Macs. At least thats the way I understood it when they first came out with it.


According to this.... If you are claiming a residency for a town, you may only choose 3 cities/town.

If you are NOT claiming residency for any town, you may choose 4 cities/towns.

http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-...esidency-preference-claim-and-employment.html


----------



## Guest

JP1209PA said:


> According to this.... If you are claiming a residency for a town, you may only choose 3 cities/town.
> 
> If you are NOT claiming residency for any town, you may choose 4 cities/towns.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-...esidency-preference-claim-and-employment.html


when I signed up there was no place for me to select a community other than my one resident community.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JP1209PA

I mean it just wouldn't make sense for an individual to select ONE town to be considered for out of thousands of other applicants. I looked at the Boston eligibility list and there was about 8,000+ names on the list. I have an uphill battle... I'm a non-resident, since I have not lived here for longer than 1 year...


----------



## HuskyH-2

Without residency, your pretty much MSP or bust


----------



## Guest

JP1209PA said:


> I mean it just wouldn't make sense for an individual to select ONE town to be considered for out of thousands of other applicants. I looked at the Boston eligibility list and there was about 8,000+ names on the list. I have an uphill battle... I'm a non-resident, since I have not lived here for longer than 1 year...


ALL hiring in Mass is an uphill battle, unless you're a D-vet w/ residency in a city that hires a lot. I know D-Vets that sat #1 on their town's list for FOUR years and never got a card because they never hired anyone.

It doesn't make sense that you didn't properly research the CS exam you paid 100 beans for unless you have high hopes of being a Trooper.

I'd like to know how often cities / towns have to dip into non-residents. I've never heard of it, though I'm sure it has happened. If you were banking on non-resident, shame on you. The only actual advantage to the new state-wide pool is if you score VERY high you stand a better chance of getting a non-resident card as you'll be above every other non-resident for EVERY city, not just the 3/4 you previously could select.


----------



## JP1209PA

GMass said:


> It doesn't make sense that you didn't properly research the CS exam you paid 100 beans for unless you have high hopes of being a Trooper.


I've done plenty of research on the CS Exam... Obviously MA is a tough Commonwealth to break into... $100 is $100, at least I'm giving it a chance. I've taken tests in PA that cost $150, no big deal. The reason I'm in MA hunting down a LE career, is because I moved here with my fiance due to a big promotion within her company. Taking every chance that comes... And yes or course, I elected to have my scores considered for MSP.


----------



## Johnny Law

GMass said:


> I'd like to know how often cities / towns have to dip into non-residents. I've never heard of it, though I'm sure it has happened. If you were banking on non-resident, shame on you. The only actual advantage to the new state-wide pool is if you score VERY high you stand a better chance of getting a non-resident card as you'll be above every other non-resident for EVERY city, not just the 3/4 you previously could select.


Seems like every swinging dick that gets hired at my place is a resident of any other town/city than mine, usually from the Boston area. Then they get to go to the academy, FTO for a year and pull up stakes to move back to the Boston area when they get hired at their first choice PD because they are now academy trained. Can't say I blame them, but this kind of fucked up hiring practice is like watching a battered wife return to her abusive husband.

Years ago, when I got hired, it was all residents who got hired and MAYBE one from a surrounding town.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> Seems like every swinging dick that gets hired at my place is a resident of any other town/city than mine, usually from the Boston area. Then they get to go to the academy, FTO for a year and pull up stakes to move back to the Boston area when they get hired at their first choice PD because they are now academy trained. Can't say I blame them, but this kind of fucked up hiring practice is like watching a battered wife return to her abusive husband.
> 
> Years ago, when I got hired, it was all residents who got hired and MAYBE one from a surrounding town.


Is this a CS agency? If so, which if you don't mind sharing (by PM if you want).


----------



## Johnny Law

GMass said:


> Is this a CS agency? If so, which if you don't mind sharing (by PM if you want).


So you can use my place like a three dollar whore? Go eat a back of cocks.....I mean dicks.


----------



## NU12

Went to an orientation for the exam tonight. A rep from HRD said the notices should be emailed out tomorrow or early next week. If you do not get a notice by Tuesday send them an email. Also the exam will be at 10:00 AM and about 16,000 people are taking it statewide.


----------



## JP1209PA

NU12 said:


> Went to an orientation for the exam tonight. A rep from HRD said the notices should be emailed out tomorrow or early next week. If you do not get a notice by Tuesday send them an email. Also the exam will be at 10:00 AM and about 16,000 people are taking it statewide.


Wow. 16,000


----------



## Code 3

NU12 said:


> Went to an orientation for the exam tonight. A rep from HRD said the notices should be emailed out tomorrow or early next week. If you do not get a notice by Tuesday send them an email. Also the exam will be at 10:00 AM and about 16,000 people are taking it statewide.


 Curious what the last test #'s were. Boston's # is significantly lower this year, so I wonder if statewide it is as well.


----------



## JP1209PA

Code 3 said:


> Curious what the last test #'s were. Boston's # is significantly lower this year, so I wonder if statewide it is as well.


I looked at the list for Boston and there was over 8,000 names on their list... If they're saying recruitment is low, not sure what they consider "low".


----------



## Code 3

JP1209PA said:


> I looked at the list for Boston and there was over 8,000 names on their list... If they're saying recruitment is low, not sure what they consider "low".


 For this year!? Last I heard 1,800 or so signed up.


----------



## JP1209PA

Code 3 said:


> For this year!? Last I heard 1,800 or so signed up.


Take a look here...

http://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/eligiblelist/Boston Police Officer 2011.htm


----------



## JP1209PA

It seems that list was for 2011-2012.


----------



## Code 3

JP1209PA said:


> Take a look here...
> 
> http://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/eligiblelist/Boston Police Officer 2011.htm


 Wow. It's okay, most ones claiming residency won't pass the background


----------



## jtwiss

Just got the HRD email, the start time is 10:00am.


----------



## Code 3

Same. 10am in Marblehead.


----------



## JP1209PA

Received info... 10am in Quincy.


----------



## Hush

Tewksbury


----------



## Auxofficer

Got email... Was getting worried there


----------



## Code 3

No coats or jackets?! What if it's cold


----------



## JP1209PA

Curious how many test sites they have statewide...


----------



## HuskyH-2

Let the games begin!


----------



## SinePari

Damn. Didn't get the detail (yet).


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

SinePari said:


> Damn. Didn't get the detail (yet).


Well when you do, I'll take a medium ice, skim only.

That's how you screw with the other test takers like a boss.

"...that trooper brought him a coffee? He must already be in."


----------



## Johnny Law

Just was drinking at the bah with my junior partner on accident recon when he showed me his email. 10am in Springfield.


----------



## USAF286

I just got my email to appear today. 1000 @ Quincy high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 78thrifleman

I just got my letter to appear at Marblehead High... For the detail


----------



## Guest

Got my letter. Providence Convention Center


----------



## Code 3

78thrifleman said:


> I just got my letter to appear at Marblehead High... For the detail


Lol ass.


----------



## evilwaffles

My letter told me to appear at Broad Meadows Middle School.  I live near North Quincy if that makes any difference. Anyone know how they determine where your test site is?


----------



## niteowl1970

evilwaffles said:


> My letter told me to appear at Broad Meadows Middle School.  I live near North Quincy if that makes any difference. Anyone know how they determine where your test site is?


Names are drawn from the testing zones by young ladies like the one pictured below.


----------



## JP1209PA

evilwaffles said:


> My letter told me to appear at Broad Meadows Middle School.  I live near North Quincy if that makes any difference. Anyone know how they determine where your test site is?


I'm sure it depends where you live... I live just off of Exit 8 and I will be attending the middle school location.


----------



## Code 3

niteowl1970 said:


> Names are drawn from the testing zones by young ladies like the one pictured below.


I wish! I'd sign up 48 times


----------



## evilwaffles

JP1209PA said:


> I'm sure it depends where you live... I live just off of Exit 8 and I will be attending the middle school location.


I thought that too but I live close to one of the high schools and didn't get that or Quincy High location like USAF286 did on this thread. Thanks for replying to my message.


----------

